# Long term medical conditions



## Godric Godricson (Jun 28, 2013)

:ranger:I've read a lot of posts about health service provision and moving to Spain/Canary islands. Thank you for the information so far!

I'd appreciate advice on the long term management of arthritis and heart related issues. I need regular check ups and I guess this becomes expensive . I'm normally mobile and healthy but need to plan for the long-term. Is there a good value insurance provider or would I be entitled to treatment with the Spanish health service? I'm early 50's and British. Any ideas?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Godric Godricson said:


> :ranger:I've read a lot of posts about health service provision and moving to Spain/Canary islands. Thank you for the information so far!
> 
> I'd appreciate advice on the long term management of arthritis and heart related issues. I need regular check ups and I guess this becomes expensive . I'm normally mobile and healthy but need to plan for the long-term. Is there a good value insurance provider or would I be entitled to treatment with the Spanish health service? I'm early 50's and British. Any ideas?


If you are not working in Spain and so not paying into the system, then your only route is private health care I'm sorry to say.

When looking at private cover, investigate the Spanish versions of BUPA, PPP etc. don't be fooled into using the British equivalent as they are far more expensive.

I suspect your real problem will be anyone covering your existing conditions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> If you are not working in Spain and so not paying into the system, then your only route is private health care I'm sorry to say.
> 
> When looking at private cover, investigate the Spanish versions of BUPA, PPP etc. don't be fooled into using the British equivalent as they are far more expensive.
> 
> I suspect your real problem will be anyone covering your existing conditions.


yes very true - although atm, if Godric Godricson qualifies for S1 he could get state healthcare for a limited period. (2.5 years max)

of course after that time, if he's not working, he'll need private health cover, as you say


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes very true - *although atm*, if Godric Godricson qualifies for S1 he could get state healthcare for a limited period. (2.5 years max)
> 
> of course after that time, if he's not working, he'll need private health cover, as you say


atm? is there something you know?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chris&vicky said:


> atm? is there something you know?


well spotted !

not specifically about Spain - but there are a lot of high-level discussions in the UK atm about healthcare there for immigrants & what level of healthcare British citizens living abroad will be entitled to as visitors to the UK

you just never know what sort of knock-on effect that could have...............


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> well spotted !
> 
> not specifically about Spain - but there are a lot of high-level discussions in the UK atm about healthcare there for immigrants & what level of healthcare British citizens living abroad will be entitled to as visitors to the UK
> 
> you just never know what sort of knock-on effect that could have...............


:rant:

If you pay all your life into the UK system, like me, then I think you should be entitled to Healthcare even if you choose to live outside the UK. The UK should look after people that have paid into the system, not cut them off.

If the UK is not prepared to pay Spain for my Healthcare when resident in Spain then I should be able to return whenever I want for NHS treatment! But of course they are spending my money treating those who have never paid a penny into the UK system!

Rant over


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chris&vicky said:


> :rant:
> 
> If you pay all your life into the UK system, like me, then I think you should be entitled to Healthcare even if you choose to live outside the UK. The UK should look after people that have paid into the system, not cut them off.
> 
> ...


that's pretty much what's being proposed atm..............


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

The problem is going to be the pre existing conditions. When our S1 ran out we applied to a SPanish private insurer. Very reasonable prices compared to the Uk for me, but we had to have full medicals and they said they would accept my OH but it wasn't really worth him paying as they would not cover any of his pre existing conditions. He spent 18 months with no health cover and fingers crossed until he became a pensioner, but he got a lot of help from our friendly local pharmacist who took blood pressure and sold him the medications he needed. Hope you find a solution. PS when OH became a pensioner and I could have state cover as his dependant I went to cancel my private insurance and they immediately offered me a greatly reduced premium- wish I'd known that I'd have tried it on before!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JaneyO said:


> . PS when OH became a pensioner and I could have state cover as his dependant I went to cancel my private insurance and they immediately offered me a greatly reduced premium- wish I'd known that I'd have tried it on before!


I believe this is an effect of the crisis. The same may happen with insurance policies and telephone contracts, so if you want to try it out...only make sure you really have got a better offer up your sleeve in case they don't give you a counter offer!


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I believe this is an effect of the crisis. The same may happen with insurance policies and telephone contracts, so if you want to try it out...only make sure you really have got a better offer up your sleeve in case they don't give you a counter offer!


It is been like this for most things for a long time. Like Sky you ring them and tell them you want to cancel part or all of your your subscription and they soon come up with their better offers. Last time I did they ended up by saying to me, what would you like to pay then? 

I am not sure you need to worry if you have have better offer up your sleeve because if they say no, you can just say oh well I changed my mind I will stay with you after all. They are not going to say, no you said you wanted to cancel so tough your cancelled are they?


----------



## Ann in La Palma (Jun 14, 2013)

In answer to the question about which providers - it depends which providers your local doctor and or healthcare centre use. It's no good choosing any old provider that nobody works with so it needs to be fairly mainstream. 
here in the Canaries we have Caser, DKV and Mapfre to name but a few. We've been with the first two and each of those have different levels of policy. 
But you can fill in the form on line and see what it says about pre-existing conditions, just to see how far you get and what the party line is.


----------



## Guapalindy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Private health care*

Hi all. I read the previous posts with interest. On the subject of private health care has anyone tried Simple Care Health Plan? My husband and I have always had full private health care in Spain for years, but his premium has become too expensive following a few serious illnesses and operations. He has so much metal in his back we call him the Bionic Man now! Simple Health Care Plan seems to be a kind of Pay As You Go scheme. You pay a yearly premium (pre existing conditions not questioned) of less than Euros 150.00 and this entitles you to discounted cost access to local doctors and specialists consultations, as required. The company cover lots of hospitals, medical professionals and all specialisms from what I read. Of course operations, tests, prescriptions etc are not included. It's been around apparently since 2009. We're thinking we might try it for a year. Any information would be appreciated.


----------

